# Snoway Joystick Repair



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I bought a plow that has the handheld controller with the push buttons in use. They previous owner also gave me a "broken" joystick controller. I am not exactly sure what is wrong with it...the knob isn't intact but not sure about other functions. Plow hasn't been on for the season yet so haven't hooked up to test it. Is there anyone what would repair these? Snoway direct? I know they are expensive to replace and that some people prefer them, was wondering if it was worth anything to keep or try to get repaired.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

you sure the plow is a Sno-Way?
Basher would be your best bet to answer any Sno-Way questions....he is the sno-way God around here.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes it is a snoway.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Josh,

The internals are made up of micro switches and diodes. If you have down pressure, there is also a toggle switch. I replaced the diodes in mine and a micro switch. The diodes break down over time and the plow will start to act funny (up is left, left is right, kind of stuff). Micro switches should last forever, but, I burned up one due to a short. I was able to get all these parts at a local electronics store pretty cheap. I'm sure Snoway has them as well. I prefer the joy stick over all the other types of controllers. It is definitely the most functional, IMO. Can the previous owner offer up any more info on it?


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I should check with the prior owner and see if they remember the issues. I'll also just try to plug it in and see what it does. I guess there shouldn't be too much risk to the system, correct?


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

You can't do any harm, as long your 12 volt source is fused. Mine shorted out badly because the previous owner had it hooked out without a fuse. Not a good idea.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

what kind of plow do you have? sounds like you have the sno-1 pump. Hook up the joystick and try it, it cannot hurt. is it wired or wireless?


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

29/32 Series sticker on it. 

Serial sticker is 32D102... I don't have a pic with the joystick # with me..remeber there was a number on it too...can post later. Both controllers are wired.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OK, try carefully dis-assembling the plug on the control. make sure all the wires are still intact. People will twist the wrong section of the assembly and rip the wires loose inside. You need special connectors, and it is easiest if you have the right tools.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Just a follow up on this. I was able to repair and make it fully functional. It is not a hard unit to work on if it isn't severly broken. I too a bunch of photos I can upload later if people are interested.

I was able to figure out that the only problem with mine was a broken joystick. Through some internet searching I figured out that Suzo Happ makes the joystick for Snoway. I was able to buy a replacement direct from them. Drop it in and of it goes.

Here is the joystick: http://www.happcontrols.com/joysticks/50275500.htm










If you ever need to replace the micro swtiches they are made by cherry. 
http://www.cherrycorp.com/english/switches/submini/e_mod.htm
http://www.cherrycorp.com/english/switches/pdf/E61_Series.pdf

I was able to carefuly disassemble the unit, remove and replace the broken joystick and then just put in the new one. Biggest caution is to be careful to avoid damaging the soldered connections. Make sure the cord strain relief is reinstalled properly and then to make sure to keep straight which swich wires control which direction. I made a mistake and had to take it apart again to since I mixed up the raise and lower.

Former owner had someone borrow truck that was tall and broke it as it was mounted to the lower left of sterring wheel. I need to find a new convenient way to mount. I'd almost just like to put on the seat on my right.


----------

